# coupla pics..



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

first off, this is whiff.. the new girly who arrived with a whopping prolapse.. 



















she has decided pacer is her boyfriend and spends a lot of time letting herself in and out of his pen.. the odd thing is, although the door is done so he can get out if he wants to, he rarely, if ever, does.. unless i take him out that is..

and this new addition is Pip.. Pip i took on as an unhandled parent reared 16 week old fully loaded.. after spraying me about 10 times the first night, and savaging my arm (thank god for padded coats) and my feet (thank god for leather boots) he spent the next 4 hours with his butt prolapsing too.. which is how i know that a) scented skunks still prolapse, and b.) that scented prolapsed skunks can still spray!

i think i got hit another 20 times? though by the end of it there was not a lot coming out anymore thankfully, poor mite..

since then he has not sprayed me once, i think he figures there is no point, and is now really quite friendly.. he has buddied up with the meerkats, of all things.. and with Whiff.. has worked out how to let himself in and out of his pen - he lets himself back in at dinner time as he knows thats where he is fed!!! he is very agile, and i find him all over the place, lol.. he spends a lot of time stood on his back legs somewhere near my feet when i am there, he has learnt that being cute normally brings a reward of a veggie or two.. all in all, very happy with his progress so far, he is calming down beautifully 
















































N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee and that nite he hit you 20 x was that the nite you said "why do i do this again???"" LOL 


bless they look like they are settling in fab 

and pip is a dead ringer for havoc too


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i must admit when you are sat up at 4am covered in orange skunk jizz, eyes streaming, having your arm savaged and having, yet again, to spend several hours covered in sugar with your finger up a skunks butt.. you do think.. 

so.. why do i do this??

lol

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i must admit when you are sat up at 4am covered in orange skunk jizz, eyes streaming, having your arm savaged and having, yet again, to spend several hours covered in sugar with your finger up a skunks butt.. you do think..
> 
> so.. why do i do this??
> 
> ...


LOL yeps i really can imagine that being the case :lol2::lol2:

but the answer is always cos we lurrrrrrrrrrrve them : victory::lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Probaly coz they are so cute & give us endless hours of "pleasure" :lol2:

They both look gorgeous.

Has Whiff stopped prolapsing now?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL hmmmm they are sometimes cute havoc is going through his haha i will nip you stage does it hurt huh does it ????

Im sure he laffs as i squeal ouchieeeeeee:lol2::lol2:

he always gets me on the fleshy bit of my arm too lol


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

skunkies are sooooo amazing ^_^ loveerly little ones nerys =D


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous Skunks. It was bad enough getting scented once never mind 20 times.
Altough I would presume after the first couple it couldn't get any worse ( I hope ):notworthy:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

umm.. no.. the more he sprayed the less came out lol... bless him.. i think my nose got used to it after a while.. although i am told the coat he got still smells now.. i cannot smell it anymore.. but people around me can i am told!!!!!

Whiff, yes... i hit her hard with worming and she has not done it since then... i forgot how many times it came out in the end.. it was a bit in and out for the first few weeks tho. she is also 4 weeks into the new diet now, and so getting used to that too...

interestingly... the first time she met pacer, he shagged her furry butt all round the pen.. and she stood for it it happily too...!

N


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

We have done everything possible to get the stink out of our clothes even the baking and washing up liquid cure. :lol2: Does not work.
I just hang em on the front door now when the family want to come. Haven't seen them for a while :whistling2:. In fact haven't had any visitors for a while : victory:.

Neil


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol lol lol

the only one i know of is the quart alcohol and bicarb and fairy one i think...

the structure of the skunk smell molecule, is actually designed so that it sticks to the surfaces it touches.. meaning it cannot be wafted away like a fart, you actually have to break the molecular structure to remove it!

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Nerys! will you ever stop collecting smelly fuzzy cuties! its not fair, you have like what! 10?! and i only want one! haha. Very cute!

wouldnt liked to of been you being stinked out so much! bet rory wasnt impressed


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Nerys!!! You have TWO more skunkies???? You are a glutton for punishment !!! All worth it no doubt, they look luvverly!!!:2thumb:
We seem to have done with the prolapses ( runnning across the room to touch wood!!!) for now thank goodness, can't begin to imagine what it's like to have the finger up the bum AND get sprayed!!!! I'm always saying it doesn't smell too bad but then I've only smelt a test tube full of the stuff.

Mind you if it gets rid of unwanted visitors as Kodakira says it might be worth a try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*blushes*

i do indeed have another two, and yes Joe.. that does make 10.. :blush:

(and you know i would happily have more if they come up, lol)

i must admit i did want another girl, but had not planned on another boy.. 

but when someone offers you a little parent reared, unsocialised, not handled fully loaded skunk to sell for them.. and when the price we were offered was only (only she says! but you know what i mean) 200.. well i couldn't say no really..even though i know i should have really..

despite all the talk from people about them being happy to take on loaded babies, when it comes to the crunch there are a lot less people suddenly interested.. especially when they come with the "i will spray you and do it lots" tag.. sometimes, really tame loaded skunks do not sell fast.. let alone "dangerous" ones.. even though he is taming down nicely, a lot of households would have found it hard work to get past the first few days.. 

me, i don't really care, i work from home, so no one at work to offend, we live in a fairly unpopulated spot next to a dairy farm, so the locals are used to pongs.. so the only people i offend are the locals at the shops (who have met and love the skunks too) and rory.. bless him..

he is a little sweetie too it has to be said.. although quanah is scared of him.. he takes one look, squeals, and runs off like a girly..

lol

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> *blushes*
> 
> i do indeed have another two, and yes Joe.. that does make 10.. :blush:
> 
> ...


 
OMG!!!! 10??!!! Your feed bill must be at least £100 a WEEK! :shock:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

on the skunks? no thankfully not..

i did start to work out the other day what it cost me, but got distracted half way though..

i do know at the moment that two chicken 1/4's (approx a £1 worth) does me one night between the 10. i use about 75p worth of cottage cheese a day.. maybe 40p worth of yoghurt..

so thats what.. about £15 a week before veg and fruit on top..

an average ish skunk chop is normally made up of:

(this would last 2-3 servings depending on how big the various bits are.. some caulis are bigger than others for instance, i try to use it within 48 hours of it being made though)

1-2 bunches of celery
1 cauliflower
2 medium heads of brocoli
1 bag of frozen sweetcorn
2 aubergines
4 courgettes or one big marrow
about 5-6 carrots
about 4 apples / pears / sharon fruit
about 3-4 peppers
half a purple cabbage

and at the moment, they get maybe half a medium pumpkin in too..

they also get fruit added on top. so maybe 1/4 a kiwi each a day, or about the same of anything like melon, peach/nectarine, fig, banana..

they get eggs too, but with my own laying chickens they dont cost me to buy as such (although i do a sack of poultry feed a week, and thats £7. the dogs also get eggs, as do the rodents from time to time when i have too many to use otherwise, and we eat them too of course.

i huant the local supermarkets at knock down time, and also get a few bits from the local produce auctions when pam is kind enough to go for me.. she got me about 40 pumpkins for 8p each the other day, bargain and they will keep for ages in this weather.

what else, oh they get fish, again normally whatever is on knockdown.. so anything from river cobbler last night, to sprats last week.. i have monkfish, bass, trout and so on in the freezer from the last shop too.. of the 10 skunks, i have 4 who will not eat fish as a rule tho.. 4 who love it.. and two who pretend not to like it, but will eat it once i am not looking lol..

they also get pasta added sometimes.. (sainsburys basic range pasta the best value about) also things like kideny beans and other pulses (again sainsburys basic/asda basic ranges are jolly good prices)

also bread, again, mostly bargains from the knockdown, asda is very good on knocking bread prices down, i picked up about 25 loaves for 10p each the other night, which will get distributed amongst the skunks, the rats and mice (although not the gerbils so much) and the chickens.

(the rats all got a toffee apple per cage last night, 5p each knockdown in asda.. its not what i would recommend as a regular part of the diet, but one off's like that from time to time i dont think do massive harm)

i'll try and work out what the average cost of the veggie i use on them is when i get a chance, just out of interest 

N

(although i am glad it has to be said, that i do not shop where hannah (ichi's mum) does.. or it would be more like 500 a week!!!!)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, its getting harder for you to realise when people steal one! so, Next time your anywhere near here you know your always welcome to pop in! haha, dont worry, i wont steal one!  

Haha, Atleast you know rory really does love you eh! he wouldnt stick around too long if he didnt! hah!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Awww, omg my your coat must stink!!
Ahwell, its all for the skunkies i guess!
Yesterday i was at our local reptile and exotic club and some people brought along their skunk!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I daren't add up what my lot cost it's too scary!!!!:blush:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Miranda said:


> Awww, omg my your coat must stink!!
> Ahwell, its all for the skunkies i guess!
> Yesterday i was at our local reptile and exotic club and some people brought along their skunk!


Reform Inn, Pilton by any chance? Bloke with a multicoloured stripey jumper, had polecats as well?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Reform Inn, Pilton by any chance? Bloke with a multicoloured stripey jumper, had polecats as well?


 
I take you was the blokey in the jumper ray :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah and the woman that got bitten by polecats was lou :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loulou said:


> yeah and the woman that got bitten by polecats was lou :lol2:


 
Ouch you got the nicest job then loosing ya fingers :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I think having another skunk would be more economical for me with feeding. I try to buy a good range of veggies for Snugs and he doesn't eat as much as buy in the time it's still fresh, so another one would be ideal, I'd buy the same amount of veggies but it would feed two skunks.

I am waiting for a reply about an enquiry I've made about one, so maybe next month I will be able to test this theory.

As for spraying, Jeff works from home so he'd be fine, and I don't actually care if I have to go to work a bit smelly! I work with teenagers who fart constantlly and have BO. I have to suffer that on a daily basis, so maybe a fully loaded skunkie would give me the opportunity for some payback.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Reform Inn, Pilton by any chance? Bloke with a multicoloured stripey jumper, had polecats as well?


Yep thats it!


----------

